# Just how many...



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

How many of them do you lose before it becomes any easier to cope?

We lost 3, and it's still very hard.

The first one was Pica (almost two years ago) and it was unbearable, primarily because she was young (just 4-5 months). She most likely chewed something wrong (she was chewy type) and became sick. Died almost in my hands, but not quite. We just came from the vet, who took her blood and gave her some general antibiotics. She seemed tired of the ordeal and I just put her for little rest beside me on a couch. I didn't hear when did she die -- just turned away for a minute, turned to her -- and she wasn't breathing anymore. I was devastated.








The second one was Kysia -- died five months ago. She was bought together with Pica (they might've been sisters) and lived with us for about 18 months. She was a charmer, and the most brave and adventurous of all our three. Couldn't sit still, couldn't be left without observation -- or she'd crawl or climb somewhere impossible to guess. Then she developed a tumor (most likely malignant) and the operation to remove it went wrong -- she never recovered, died in clinic (so I didn't see her die either). I was especially devastated by the fact that it was my decision to put her through the operation -- it was probably better to just let her live whatever time she was left (she was still not bothered by the tumor and probably had a month or two of a happy life).








The third one was Laura -- died just couple of days ago. We bought her as a companion to Kysia when Pica died (although Kysia never accepted Laura fully, and they had to be kept in separate cages and played only under supervision). She was the most timid and shy of them, and also the easiest to deal with (since she'd never run away far and always returned back to you at any hint of trouble). She was also the only one who'd sit on my lap and enjoy petting -- just like a cat, only she wouldn't purr. She also developed a tumor -- and we decided (based basically on the bad experience with Kysia) that Laura would be better off just living pampered whatever she had left. About a week ago she suddenly got worse, and gradually succumbed. The last there days she almost didn't eat, wouldn't want to go into her cage -- essentially spent three days on my lap, chest or shoulder. She was especially in pain during the last day and I made an appointment to put her to sleep, but she died on my lap three hours before the appointment...







Now, don't have any rats at the moment. My wife says it's devastating to get attached to them only to lose them in about two years. I would try to change her mind, but just can't stop wondering -- what if she's right? They live their short lives, getting us to love them, adore them... And then they die -- too soon, and there's nothing you can do about it.

Is it getting ever any easier to lose them?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I find getting new rats makes it easier - not to replace the old rats, but to experience the joys of bonding and getting to see how their personalities bloom. I've lost more rats than I can count on two hands, now - some that were heart rats, and some that never really bonded with me - but bringing home some new cute little faces and going through it all over again helps me out in the mourning process. You'll know when it's time to move on


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No number makes t easier for me at least.....
I think once you start getting numb to death is when it's time to worry. It's totally normal to mourn a loss and nothing to be afraid of or ashamed of. 

I also find bonding with new rats help me cope with the deaths of others. And if you can't adopt more, then just spending time really bonding with the remaining ones.

Rats are such wonderful animals, but if it's the short lifespan that is really breaking your heart (and trust me no one will bash you for that ), then there are a few animal choices that can give a lot of love with longer life spans 
Guinea pigs, Degus, Chinchillas, and ferrets are some. 

But if it's rats you love and want, then the best thing to do is to make the most of the short lives with the same love and devotion you'd give any animal.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I've lost 5, and a 'foster', which I was actually quite attached to. She came in sick at 3 years old but the illness got the better of her. It's never easy. Even the one that died recently which I'd never really bonded with- I cried for days over her and I don't think it will ever get easier. But I can't help but get more! Their cute little faces and interesting personalities keep drawing me in! I agree with everyone else- get more rats if you can, or spend loads of time with your current ratties. Trust me, they'll be missing Pica, Kysia and Laura too so they'll appreciate the extra cuddles.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It never gets any better, I'm afraid. I've only ever lost two, but it was horrible both times, and now my little doe is on her death bed. 

The problem occurs when you have a rat who is ill or dying and want to get another but the goal is to eventually get down to three again, not four.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I had 15 rats for a long time, and now as I am converting to a Rescue/foster only home I don't get any more rats, and it hurts sometimes 
Although I did end up with a 'Permanent foster" so to speak just today


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

With miss Rose on her way out I have been offered a rescue baby boy and it is SO tempting. I don't need more animals. I don't. But I want that baby ratty.

It's been a few days and still SO MUCH WANT. I'm going to give it a day or two more then maybe go for it.


----------



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I guess, it's like I suspected -- always painful, always sad, although each loss is different. And it doesn't really matter whether it's a sudden loss, or you know in advance what's coming.

I'm rat-less right now, but keep hoping that one day I'll have these wonderful creatures again. And to think that just a few years ago I was against having rats...


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I've lost a good amount of rats, it is very sad. 
Although I did have a couple that have made it over 3 years, some that were over 2, and a handful that I had less than 2 years. 
The best thing for me, is to just treasure and cherish them, spoil em rotten and know that you gave them a great life that few other people would. 
I started with rats as a young teen and many of my first rats were rescued from feeder bins. I spoiled them to the best of my knowledge and ability - and hey, it was a LOT better and longer life for them. ^_^
They're all so chock-full of personality, I just keep going back for more. I just lost 2 girls last month, and ended up adopting 2 baby boys this week because a friend happened to have an accidental litter.. it was just such a "fate" type of timing, eery coincidence that I couldn't ignore. 

On a side note - if you preferred a rat being cuddly more than busy or exploring, it may be worthwhile to look into male rats (they tend to be more cuddly and lazy overall).


----------



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

They're all very nice, girls and boys in their own unique ways due to their unique personalities. 

I liked Kysia -- the most active and adventurous one -- a lot. It was fun to try to extract her from inside the couch only to find out that she's not in there anymore, but went upstairs. 

It's just not possible (at least for me) to have more than a couple of the active types -- don't have enough time to dedicate to all of them: you need to actively watch them, play with them, etc. While with more meek ratties you could just set them on a shoulder, or on a lap, or beside you and go with your home chores. With Laura we could cook, vacuum, feed the dog, put out garbage, surf Internet...


----------

